# Bergbau - Kobalterz schon mit 350 skill?



## Gabler (9. März 2010)

Wie es schon im Titel heisst, kann ich Kobalterz schon mit 350 abbauen?
Oder muss ich die 375 erreichet haben um rüber nach Nordend zu gehen?

Danke für die Info
Gabler


----------



## Dark_Lady (9. März 2010)

laut Buffed-datenbank kann mans ab 350 abbauen und verhütten


----------



## Gaueko (9. März 2010)

Da ich grade mit meinem Schami in Nordend ankam kann ich sagen: Ja! 350 reicht.


----------



## Gabler (9. März 2010)

Vielen Dank für die Infos


----------



## karisikpizza (22. März 2010)

und ab level 65, wollte nämlich mit meinem 62er dk abbauen aber naja

Benötigt level 65 

verhütten ka


----------

